# cut off bin to box to planter to--?



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

In the never ending quest to use up odd pieces I sorted the smaller bits, B1, from the cut off bin to see if there were any pieces that might go together to make an as yet undefined object.

B2, which appears to be a disorganized heap led to the concept of a box with selected pieces intermixed to provide a 3-dimensional appearance to the sides. I added the reservations that no two sides could match and with the exception of the frame the only cut to any piece would be to shorten it.

B3 is the skeleton of the box. The top and bottom edges were from a length of ¾” x1 ½” walnut. A ¼” up cut spiral bit was used to dado the edges of that piece and the inside lip of each dado was ripped down to accommodate the top and bottom lids (B5). The complete piece was ripped in half to form the top and bottom edges of the box. A sheet of ¼” Baltic birch ply fit to the dados formed the sides of the box. Once the frame was in place the walnut cross pieces were added to delineate the corners of each side. 

I enlisted the assistance of my wife (an accomplished quilter) to select the pieces from B1, to fill in the squares in B3. The pieces were then removed while maintaining their relative positions and the ply covered in Titebond III. The pieces were reset as seen in B4. The skeleton was then ripped at the center of the walnut cross pieces forming the corners for the sides. The end corners were previously ripped to match the final width of those corners.

Once the top and bottom end pieces were glued in place to one side, double sided Peachtree tape affixed the ¾” cross bracces (apology for the bad photo) seen in B5, to force the ends out to the top and base for gluing and hold the box together as it was passed through the TS to cut off the top.

Because the box sides were not uniform, the jig in B6 was used to hold the box against the fence as each side was passed though the TS to cut off the top. The bottom of the box was held tight to the vertical side of the jig by strips of Peachtree double sided tape. The support pieces added in B5 successfully held the top in place avoiding any binding as it was cut off the box. The blue tape denoted the side number with an arrow pointing to the top. 

At this point the wife decided that this would make a great container for a potted plant and the lid was relegated back to the cut off bin.

B7, 9, 11, 12 and 14 show the container prior to being sprayed with Deft Semi-gloss clear wood finish. B18 is the finished product with a Bamboo plant in place. As an aside the chest under the box is from a previous project, originally a printer stand, B19.

Thanks in advance for any comments, good, bad or indifferent.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That looks like a fun challenge, Jon. Nice selection of off-cuts by the way.
I bet there's a bunch of turners here that are grinding their teeth; they'd have gladly taken the bits and bobs off your hands!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice result, Jon.

Your wife was right. It does make a great pot plant holder.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> That looks like a fun challenge, Jon. Nice selection of off-cuts by the way.
> I bet there's a bunch of turners here that are grinding their teeth; they'd have gladly taken the bits and bobs off your hands!


Thanks DaninVan: If there are any turners in the area of Portland, OR I'll be happy to share those bits and bobs.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Nice result, Jon.
> 
> Your wife was right. It does make a great pot plant holder.


Agree James, she does ahve the better eye.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

It looks like the column covers in the casino cafe I was in this morning having breakfast. They used cedar 4X8's ,10's , and 12's beam ends 1'-2' long, oriented horizontal and vertical.

Looks cool, I like it. good job Jon

H


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

You are my hero. Now I just have to do the same thing!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Herb. Based on the cedar and beams it sounds lime you were in casino in the NW.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> Thanks Herb. Based on the cedar and beams it sounds lime you were in casino in the NW.


The Cedar Cafe in Tulalip Casino,we stopped for breakfast on our way to Whidbey Isl.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is really different...
I like it...
A lot...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Stick. It was a fun project.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Similar to some of the stuff I do. Made a tool stand that way, similar anyway, turned out quite well. Made part of the back to a 2 person rocking chair, turned out very nice. 

I also use small pieces in some of my masters. The first half is always 1/2" plywood, and usually the second also. But when I get a large batch of small, irregular shapes, I some times use those as the second part. First I do the sides, making sure everything fits close, with no gaps. Then fill in the center, because doesn't matter if that is solid or not. Makes some interesting designs, and uses up small, odd shaped, pieces. And fun way to spend some time.


----------

